# Insurance this year???



## paul (May 13, 2001)

It seems a lot of insurance companies are dropping certain types of risks, they like the drive way contractors, and the small offices but are shinking away from condos and shopping centers........

Any one else seeing this?


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Paul,

I went through a insurance change of sorts............... basically I was cancelled due to a increase in risk!

I went from a landscape/snow contractor to a "general contractor" now sub-contracting 75%+ of work(landscape and snow). I had Statewide insurance, now I have Western Heritage for GL and Constituional for auto's.

My agent and I had a very difficult time in finding a insurance provider that would take on commercial snow removal(especially classified as a "general contractor") and now pesticide applications.

ChicagoSnow


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I'd heard about a lot of insurance companies cancelling policies, so I called my agent the other day. At least for me, I won't be cancelled, but that's not ruling out an increase in the premium. Won't know that till renewal in December. According to the agent, I'm an excellent risk (read: Been in business a couple of years, paid policy in full and no claims)


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Reading ChicagoSnow's post reminded me. I was actually cancelled last year until the company I'm insured with was convinced that a commercial lot in this area is nothing like a commercial lot in, for example, Boston or NYC. I am restricted from hospitals.


----------



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

No restrictions this year but we just got our renewal and it went up over $8,000 per year, that is just what it went up, I cant imagine what some of the larger companies policys went up. Oh well just another cost of doing business and the customers dont understand why they must pay more than they were paying ten years ago. Oh well just my two cents


----------

